# Sicario - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Mike. I have not seen this, though I really wanted to catch it in theaters. I am really looking forward to picking up my copy and watching this one this week!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just brought my copy home and looking forward to it! Happy to hear not only is it a good movie but high praise for both the a/v side of things. I noticed it's Atmos which is really making me want to upgrade the 'ol Onkyo!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review Mike. I got the BD today & hope to watch it shortly. Your review makes me want to upgrade my system to 
ATMOS,

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I watched the movie last night and I admit I probably shouldn’t have. I was exhausted from the busy day when I finally sat down to watch it and may not have been in the right mood for this movie. It just didn’t “wow” me as I thought it would. As the movie continued on I was disengaged with all the actors and generally uninterested with where the movie was going. Thinking about the film more this morning though, I can see where I normally would have been engaged and enthralled by this movie and that just reaffirms that I definitely need to watch it again.

I must admit that the first scene with the FBI raid at the house in Arizona was engaging, so I can assume that if I was slightly more attentive, the rest of the film probably would’ve kept that interest up, too.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh oh…haven't even unwrapped mine yet and was hoping to watch it tonight. I hope I don't come away feeling as you do.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well ok then, another movie to look forward to! Nice review as always Mike, keep up the good work!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Okay, I watched it again last night. I wasn’t planning on watching it again until the weekend, but I felt more alert and thought I could give the movie proper attention.

This time I definitely got more engaged with each of the characters. Blunt and Del Toro’s characters especially really impressed me this time around. The plot progression really had me at the edge of my seat and this is even having watched it only the night before, knowing full well what was going to happen next.

After giving it the attention that the movie deserves, I can now say, “Yeah, that was a good movie!”


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

glad you had a better experience second time around!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I just got this today... What's the violence level on a scale of 1-10? Trying to figure out which of the Anderson tribe will be invited to watch. ;-)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I just got this today... What's the violence level on a scale of 1-10? Trying to figure out which of the Anderson tribe will be invited to watch. ;-)


eh, it's R-rated, but nothing overly wild. there's one scene that you see some mutilated corpses near the beginning that's pretty gruesome but the rest is just simple "pew pew....clear!!" type of action


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL....

You just made my day, Mike. "Pew...pew!!!"

Ha


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't say it's an overly violent film. As Mike said, the worst of it I think is in the first 10 minutes of the film. Other than that, the "pew-pew" and blood associated is about what you would expect.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> LOL....
> 
> You just made my day, Mike. "Pew...pew!!!"
> 
> Ha


----------



## chriscorv58 (Jan 29, 2014)

Great review, picked up a copy today. Looking forward to watching it this weekend.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally got a chance to watch this last night. Really enjoyed the plot twists. The video/ audio were top tier for sure. Overall great movie.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great score, too.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I watched (rental) this last week. It's easily one of my favorite movies that was released in 2015. I really enjoyed the movie, the visuals, the audio. Everything was just top notch. My wife didn't care for it. I didn't think I'd get into it that much. But, everything just meshed perfect to where it was a perfect movie, IMO. I'm picking it up on Blu-ray when I see it on sale next. 

It'll also be the first Blu I pop in when I upgrade to Atmos in a month or so.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PC509 said:


> I watched (rental) this last week. It's easily one of my favorite movies that was released in 2015. I really enjoyed the movie, the visuals, the audio. Everything was just top notch. My wife didn't care for it. I didn't think I'd get into it that much. But, everything just meshed perfect to where it was a perfect movie, IMO. I'm picking it up on Blu-ray when I see it on sale next.
> 
> It'll also be the first Blu I pop in when I upgrade to Atmos in a month or so.


glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

I watched this a few days ago and all I can say is WOW!

great movie, Great Sound and Great Visuals.

Really Impressed!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally saw this...audio was great...what a dark, dark film!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Finally saw this...audio was great...what a dark, dark film!


 A great movie though. Behind the scenes is darker than we know.


----------

